
Ask HN: How do you recover after a bad PR review or implementation? - Meteora95
Hi, sorry if this is wrong to put here.<p>I&#x27;d been working on a feature for my team and today, I got a few more PR comments and feedback about it than you might want (like 20+ comments on PR).<p>It was a feature that touched a bit of everywhere in the codebase, relatively large. I&#x27;m a feeling down about making a bit of a mess of it, afraid I&#x27;m not very good at my job.<p>I have 3.5 years experience. I started in this role about 6 months ago and haven&#x27;t gotten bad feedback from my manager, no performance issues or anything like that,just some feedback that I should speak up more in discussions.<p>The team is spread across 3 six person pods and everyone is on each pull request. It&#x27;s awesome because I get many PoV&#x27;s and great feedback, but sometimes the PR comments can pile up. It&#x27;s such an arbitrary source to base my worth on but I&#x27;m afraid that people will take a poor PR like this one and see me as deadweight. My quality can dip up and down. Sometimes a feature goes really well and other times It doesn&#x27;t go quite as well.<p>I&#x27;m always eager to learn and take on feedback - one of the leads said I was taking on knowledge a lot faster than he expected - but I see all of the areas I don&#x27;t know as well in the project, I see the people who&#x27;ve been on the project longer than me and think &quot;wow, I&#x27;m awful compared to this developer&#x2F;because I don&#x27;t know this&quot;. I&#x27;m afraid of being the weak link on the team.<p>It doesn&#x27;t help that 3 months in I got pulled onto another project (alongside 5 other people from the aforementioned project), so my knowledge base about this system has gotten rusty. This is my first feature back on the original team.<p>I&#x27;m young(25) and I&#x27;ve had confidence issues and anxiety since being a teen.<p>I would love to discuss and hear your thoughts and experiences on the topic. How did you bounce back? Am I being a little sensitive? Have you ever felt this way too? Have you ever seen someone else go through this, how did it go??
======
otras
I actually just wrote a blog post the other week about this exact feeling:
[https://alexanderell.is/posts/me-and-my-
work/](https://alexanderell.is/posts/me-and-my-work/)

I think it’s very important to separate your work from your worth and to view
review comments as reviews of your code, not of your ability to write code.

~~~
Meteora95
you know, this blog post is the sort of response and thinking I was looking
for - it's the reaction I'm striving to have.

Thank you very much for writing it.

The review isn't a review of me; it's just reviews of code I've submitted.

